# Pontins Holiday Park - Hemsby, Great Yarmouth.



## #Dan#

I heard that Pontins had been closed down a while so went to see what I could find and wow! One of the best explores ever! This place had so much to offer and what was even more amazing is... The clubhouse was not locked nor was the swimming pool! Pure luck! Spent about 3 hours on the site and got a great amount of work from it. 

But... I went back last week... Someone else has been since I last visited and E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G is ruined </3  The whole site has been vandalized terribly and every door on the site is chained, bolted and locked up. I looked through the window and the ceiling has been ripped apart and not only that... Windows have been smashed and a really nice change kiosk has been wrecked (presumably whoever went got bored and started smashing everything) Even some boxing gloves I had left out to photograph from the previous time had been ripped apart! :icon_evil This site is no longer worth the time of day to go and photograph anymore  

I think it's amazing how I got the opportunity to photograph something so rare and to find a month later, the place has been trashed. It's times like these when I wish security was more secure! such a shame 

Anyway, here are some photo's from my first visit 















































































































































Such a shame to see it go... Thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales

Gutting. For some reason I looked at the pics before reading the report and I got excited. I've wanted to visit this sort of park for a while - mainly because I see them on Watchdog and stuff for being so bad and I've never stayed at one...

Then I read the report... Nice pics anyway and a shame that it's been screwed.


----------



## #Dan#

Urbex-SW said:


> Gutting. For some reason I looked at the pics before reading the report and I got excited. I've wanted to visit this sort of park for a while - mainly because I see them on Watchdog and stuff for being so bad and I've never stayed at one...
> 
> Then I read the report... Nice pics anyway and a shame that it's been screwed.



Yep... I'm just lucky I went when I did lol, yeah they were on Watchdog a couple of weeks ago actually... I stayed at this one when I was 7 lol... 11 years later  Thanks, yep a real shock when I went back. Wasn't expecting to see that it had been so thoroughly vandalized at all. And I thought Hemsby was a quiet place


----------



## johno23

Nicely covered and some great pics which have really captured the lonely atmosphere of what was once a busy happy place.

Saddened to hear that its now been trashed by mindless morons.
Pity they dont get trashed in the course of their handywork,that would be true justice.


----------



## #Dan#

johno23 said:


> Nicely covered and some great pics which have really captured the lonely atmosphere of what was once a busy happy place.
> 
> Saddened to hear that its now been trashed by mindless morons.
> Pity they dont get trashed in the course of their handywork,that would be true justice.



Thanks  mhmm... waiting for the day when a greedy thug goes in and tries his best to get whatever it is they do from these places (I'm assuming copper/led) and the roof caves in... that'll teach them


----------



## leftorium

mmm that already happened in cornwall http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ying-to-steal-copper-cables-electrocuted.html you makes your bed :| but makes you wary of standing water


----------



## #Dan#

leftorium said:


> mmm that already happened in cornwall http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ying-to-steal-copper-cables-electrocuted.html you makes your bed :| but makes you wary of standing water



That is sad  It's not so much the thieving that annoys me it's the sight of seeing damage caused for none other reason than for the joy of it... It's unnecessary. But then I guess the stealing is unnecessary too...


----------



## urbanisle

You can't beat old holiday camps, they hold so many memories for people. Its kind of strange looking round when they are empty. You can just imagine what it was like. Nice report and pictures. Can i have the purple mojo please ?


----------



## onthebusescrazy

beat old holiday camps r the best , they hold so many memories for my nan when she was born she was born in hemsby and my nan told me it was a wonderful place in 1950s and when my dad was a little boy back in the 1970s and they went there every single year in the summer hols they always go with my great nan and great grandad they loved it i never met my nan and she missed her grandson wedding  and then a couple years later my mum and dad and my nan and grandad in 80s and my nan and my mum met a famous darts player (can't remember his name now) my nan said it was a lovely place and very lovely site its such a shame the yobs wreak everything and destroy everything they just don't care its such a shame that bloody yobs doe this sorry for the language. but brillant photos and a brillant holiday camp back in its heyday . 
ps wonder what to happened the photos on the wall ? probably burnt by the yobs . but thank you for the the piccys


----------



## #Dan#

urbanisle said:


> You can't beat old holiday camps, they hold so many memories for people. Its kind of strange looking round when they are empty. You can just imagine what it was like. Nice report and pictures. Can i have the purple mojo please ?



Hmm yep it was quite odd - put me in mind of a very small Chernobyl minus the nuclear disaster... specifically the overgrown playground and tennis court  quite eery but it was a very nice find. You sure can if you want to go smash a window in for it


----------



## adzst24

nice report mate.
hmmmm mojo's


----------



## matyb2k

Nice set of pics, been past there a few times and wondered what was inside. Sad to hear about the brainless t*$ts that have wrecked the site. I've started seeing a few sites go this way


----------



## Maddie220790

Brilliant photographs! I live fairly close to this and have wanted to go and look for a while. Seems to be fenced off pretty well, but looks like you had a great time! So sad it has now been messed up though


----------



## flyboys90

At least you got some great photos before it was trashed, I love the ticket/change kiosk.


----------



## #Dan#

flyboys90 said:


> At least you got some great photos before it was trashed, I love the ticket/change kiosk.



Thanks so much  yes I think I made it by the skin of my teeth - that change kiosk is long gone  It's been smashed to pieces and the poles have been removed  Glad I made the move when I did


----------



## kevsy21

Nice work m8,good to seei inside it.


----------



## carly

#Dan# said:


> Hmm yep it was quite odd - put me in mind of a very small Chernobyl minus the nuclear disaster... specifically the overgrown playground and tennis court  quite eery but it was a very nice find. You sure can if you want to go smash a window in for it



This is really great - Do you know when it closed down? It reminds me too a bit of Chernobyl (having visited last year) - It always seems so strange to see empty leisure sites -(a bit like when Woolworth's closed - you might not want to go, but it's unsettling not to have it there!) It's the words like 'Fun Factory' just hanging in an empty room and imagining the last show they did, draining the pool.....sad. Good to have an almost immaculate site too - the MOJO sweet was the icing on the cake! Can't believe the Simpletons have ruined it all for everyone else - words fail me.


----------



## #Dan#

carly said:


> This is really great - Do you know when it closed down? It reminds me too a bit of Chernobyl (having visited last year) - It always seems so strange to see empty leisure sites -(a bit like when Woolworth's closed - you might not want to go, but it's unsettling not to have it there!) It's the words like 'Fun Factory' just hanging in an empty room and imagining the last show they did, draining the pool.....sad. Good to have an almost immaculate site too - the MOJO sweet was the icing on the cake! Can't believe the Simpletons have ruined it all for everyone else - words fail me.



I think something like 3 or 4 years... Oh really? I'm meant to be going this August but moneys not looking too good  I can only imagine what it must have been like... how did it feel actually getting there and being around it? Did you have time to look at it all if not most of it? Yeah it is unusual and what makes it more unique is that they are quite rare finds... Things will become more frequent now though what with everything going bankrupt - I suppose you must it must have felt 10 times more creepier than what Pontins felt like for me lol no doubt about it. Haha yep just sitting on the window ledge. These people who go and destroy these places really do need to get a hobby a life or a job


----------



## djmcambs

great report, well done for getting in when you did, its such a shame when mindless idiots ruin good explores, spoils it for the rest of us.


----------



## KingRat

That's kinda cool, it's already been sais but you've certainly captured the mood of the place.


----------



## jongriff

Really enjoyed this, great pics & info Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh...

Great pics, shame the mindless yobs have trashed it,they have nothing better to do because they havent got a brain cell between them Luckily you got there when you did, i would have liked a mooch round, looks like it was a great explore


----------



## c70dude

WoW That was a super find and your pics are great. Would have made a good post apocalyptic movie scene. Just needed some mindless zombies. Shame it was mindless vandals instead


----------



## inceptionwave

Great report, really enjoyed your pictures! Such a shame, I wish people had more respect for buildings.


----------



## Watcher

Yes, lovely photographs- captures an eerie sense of wonder, reminiscent of Chernobyl sans disaster.


----------



## Scaramanger

nice pics there.....


----------



## #Dan#

Thanks a lot everyone - means a lot to me  So glad I was able to share it with you and such a shame that it's been so badly vandalized now ;/


----------



## #Dan#

Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics, shame the mindless yobs have trashed it,they have nothing better to do because they havent got a brain cell between them Luckily you got there when you did, i would have liked a mooch round, looks like it was a great explore



Thanks Sshhhh  nope - would have expected it from London but not Great Yarmouth  Yep, very creepy


----------



## #Dan#

c70dude said:


> WoW That was a super find and your pics are great. Would have made a good post apocalyptic movie scene. Just needed some mindless zombies. Shame it was mindless vandals instead



Thanks! Yep, the site had some much potential - photographically... Very annoying to have found the work of selfish, careless idiots...


----------



## Gavanova

That looks amazing. Well done really great pictures.Like you say it's a shame the low lifes choose to trash it.


----------



## rapidman

I love this place!! i was last there oct(halloween) 2008 and they never reopened the place, my kids was gutted :-( but i will say the place was a bit run-down but still worth doing with the £9.50 holidays out the sun ;-)

Really good report thanks you for showing whats it is like now!!


----------



## Simon_C

I used to work there in the late 90's when I was a student. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cyclingjames

*might have a look*

it's a shame about the chavs finding out about it:icon_evil i was planing to go and have a look. i might still go as i went there as a baby and my parents fell in love with the surronding area that much that we moved there(my dad was leaving the army so we needed to move out of army housing anyway) ill post a few pecs so people can see what it is like.


----------



## lee443

Keys to room 412 still hanging..... great explore


----------



## Carlh

great pics, i wonder what the bucket of trolley wheels would have been used for ?


----------



## Bones out

Nearly took a peak at this last spring but had another site to do and ran out of light.

Shame its been so trashed but not surprising as access was a joke and its kinda out of view when your inside.

Thanks for capturing it before the pikey convention featuring chavs got in town fella!


----------



## NatTC

Went there for a weekend in 2008 and it never opened the following year, really sad I remember sitting in the ceasers restaurant on the first eve and we were all moaning it smelt of puke lol!

That pic of all the kids drawings and letters is great!


----------



## nelly

Thats the nuts fella, can I book the first two weeks in August???


----------



## #Dan#

Carlh said:


> great pics, i wonder what the bucket of trolley wheels would have been used for ?



They used to be connected to the sofa's  I have no idea why all the wheels had been ripped off lol


----------



## #Dan#

ReknaW said:


> Nearly took a peak at this last spring but had another site to do and ran out of light.
> 
> Shame its been so trashed but not surprising as access was a joke and its kinda out of view when your inside.
> 
> Thanks for capturing it before the pikey convention featuring chavs got in town fella!



You're very welcome, It was one of the best explores i've come across!


----------



## #Dan#

nelly said:


> Thats the nuts fella, can I book the first two weeks in August???



Haha you sure can, but bring your own bed and sofa and tv though!!


----------



## maxmix

Great share, Gotta hold a lot of happy memories for a lot of people I guess, not many happy memories to be had any more though....


----------



## SimonT

Great pictures. One of the things that always amazes me about places like this is the way it looks as though everybody just suddenly disappeared.
The local Pontins in Southport looks in a worse state than this - especially the chalets - and its still in use!


----------



## TeeJF

Blimey! What's with all the Tesco trolley wheels???

Some cracking pix there!


----------



## Nobody.

#Dan# said:


> Thanks a lot everyone - means a lot to me  So glad I was able to share it with you and such a shame that it's been so badly vandalized now ;/



to me it looks like it been done up since I was last there


----------



## Wakey Lad

1st and 7th photos are cracking - Looks a fair sized place this, nice one!


----------



## Nastia_2012

It's so amazing pics by my favorite photographer!
with lots of love from russian fan x


----------



## explorer101

hate when people trash the place  just ruins the charm and makes it alot more dangerous


----------



## Jet48

Thanks for sharing the pictures there great.


----------



## addictedmedia

has anybody been here since the report ?


----------



## urbancleetus

Me and the misses drove past here bout 4 weeks ago but couldn't go in coz have the twins with us


----------



## Romford Reject

Wonder what will go there in the future. No doubt a souless housing estate.

Great pics, very eerie to think of the fun that was once had.

And sorry, but I can't read Hemsby without thinking of Alan Partridge


----------



## brian1970

Really great pictures, capturing the place really well.


----------



## whitelaw

I wonder if any fellow urbexer has done an explore of any of the old Butlin sites before they were raised to the ground? In particular, Filey, Ayr or Clacton?


----------



## #Dan#

addictedmedia said:


> has anybody been here since the report ?



I went back two weeks after this post and everything had been destroyed, vandalized and chained up. No chance of getting in or getting some of the photo's I've got - for example the change kioskk has been smashed to the ground... was only a matter of time though and not really surprised anymore


----------



## duke558

whitelaw said:


> I wonder if any fellow urbexer has done an explore of any of the old Butlin sites before they were raised to the ground? In particular, Filey, Ayr or Clacton?


http://www.butlinsmemories.com/
The section on Filey is really good.


----------



## prettyvacant71

great report! Bet it was rather strange sploorin it as once such a busy happy place. U got sum great shots before it got trashed, sadly i also know the feeling of going back to somewhere and finding it trashed, it aint nice, shame.


----------



## chapmand

wow! great pictures and as someone else has already said you've captured the place really well. Would love to explore something of this size sometime.


----------



## whitelaw

A tragic end. These places, well, tacky? Sure. Outdated? Certainly. But they had something. People went there for a week or a fortnight to get away from the grind. All these places followed in the footsteps of Butlins, and like Butlins, they had a truly wonderful feeling to them. When Butlin was buidling his camps, the UK still had the "lets all pull together" spirit - so much so that campers actually helped to build the places! No complaints, just jackets off and let's get stuck in. Pontins, Warners, et al, well.... they were GREAT places. 

Take a look at the photos - and listen! Yes, I know, listen is a strange thing to say, but that is what you need to do. Listen to the echos of the laughter, the joy and the fun. Its there - but you have to work for it.


----------



## hannahj03

Great photos! I must say its quite a poignant moment where you see the wall with all the kids drawings on. They were all drawn in happy times and when the park was enjoying good numbers. To think of all those memories that were created there and now its a crumbling wreck. How long until we lose another pontins?


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

lucky you for getting there before the scum got in to sniff around! so sad that people get pleasure from destroying things for the sake of it. some lovely images there!


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Awesome shots, nicely done  it kinda reminds me of American Adventure before that got trashed!

Having recently been to Pripyat, it really does remind me of it, especially the swimming pool and tennis court.


----------



## MrDan

Amazing luck with your timing! Great photos, covered extremely well.. Just can't tell you how disappointed I am that it's been ransacked. 
That photo of the swimming pool is my favourite.


----------



## Ellis

Is this still standing or has it now all gone - what were the plans?


----------



## Judderman62

very nice - shame it's been smashed up


----------



## Ramsgatonian

Nice report, you were lucky to experience and document the place before it got ruined by morons...

I stayed at Pontins in Blackpool when I was much younger - the only memory that sticks in my mind is the hair in the basin plughole.


----------



## gadgetgirl

My mother has a holiday home on the (open!) park next door- I really wanted to have a wonder around but didn't get time, and now it sounds like it's been destroyed.


----------



## rikue

Great report thank you for sharing


----------

